# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Bericht vom 61. DGU Kongress 2009 in Dresden

## WolfhardD

Hallo allerseits.
Mein Bericht ist weitgehend fertig. Eilige können ihn schon hier lesen und ggf.  downloaden:

http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...ericht+WDF.doc

Einfach diesen Link in die Adresszeile des Browsers kopieren und abschicken.
 
....und mein Redebeitrag auf dem Pflegekongress steht hier:

http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...esden+2009.doc

Einfach in die Adresszeile des Browsers reinkopieren. Allerdings, die Datei ist 10MB groß und braucht etwas Ladezeit!
Wolfhard

----------


## Pinguin

*Welch eine Fleißarbeit!!!*

Lieber Wolfhard, hab Dank für diese großartige Präsentation. Diesen Dank bitte ich aber weiterzureichen an die Dich begleitende junge (?) Frau , die Dir sicher eine Menge Schreibarbeit abnehmen konnte. Möglich, dass mein neuer PC wirklich die Leistung erbringt, die man ihm nachsagt; aber das Laden durch einfaches Anklicken Deiner Links dauerte jeweils nur ein paar Sekunden. Eine vorzügliche Informationsquelle!!

----------


## BERNET

Lieber Wolfhard,

es ist ja fast unglaublich, wieviel Zeit und Mühe du für diese Beiträge aufwendest.
Du bist ein leuchtendes Beispiel für einen Vorstand/Vorsitzenden? einer SHG.

Ich bedanke mich für diese fantastische Ansammlung von Informationen.

Gruß

Frank

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Wolfhard,
ich schließe mich dem Lob und dem Dank meiner Vorredner an. Den Bericht habe ich mit großem Interesse gelesen. Er ist nützlich für jeden PK-Patient, der sich selbst ein Bild von seiner Krankheit und den therapeutischen Möglichkeiten machen will.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Wolfhard,
> ich schließe mich dem Lob und dem Dank meiner Vorredner an.


Ich auch !!
Allerdings habe ich das Lesen noch vor mir ...

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Christian,
die berechtigte Kritik an Wolfhards Bericht über die Präsentation der DHB-Studie in Dresden hat Dich leider zu aus meiner Sicht unangemessenen und unschönen persönlichen Angriffen verleitet. Anstatt in der emotional belasteten Debatte Sachlichkeit und ruhige Beharrlichkeit zu demonstrieren, hast Du Öl ins Feuer gegossen und dem Anliegen vieler einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Hutschis Schelte ist da durchaus berechtigt.
Richtig ist, dass Wolfhard den Grund des Herausfilterns von Patienten nicht verstanden hat, sonst würde er solches nicht geschrieben haben:



> Das Herausfiltern von Patienten mit bestimmten Kriterien bestärkt mich in meiner Meinung,  dass die Patienten-Information, die im Einzelfall zu der Entscheidung für die DHB geführt hat, vor dem Beginn der DHB unzulänglich war, dass Patienten unkritisch gegenüber den teils fast militanten Propagandisten der DHB waren und dass die begleitenden Urologen möglicherweise ebenfalls zu wenig kritisch  (siehe klinisches Stadium, hoher PSA-Wert und Metastasierung zu Beginn der DHB) dem Patientenwunsch bzgl. der DHB-Therapie nachgegeben haben.


Aus Gründen der wissenschaftlichen Vergleichbarkeit wurden in der Studie Patienten herausselektiert, die bereits eine Vortherapie hatten (RPE, HIFU u.a.), deren Medikation abweichend von Leibowitz Vorgaben vorgenommen wurde oder die bereits Metastasten hatten. Es wurden ausdrücklich keine Patienten herausgenommen mit kritischem klinischen Stadium und mit hohem PSA-Werten, wie dies Wolfhard unterstellt und meint, hier zudem eine Unverantwortlichkeit bei den begleitenden Ärzten anprangern zu müssen. 
Ob eine Positivauslese stattgefunden hat, der die Vermutung zugrunde liegt, von den 377 angeschriebenen Personen hätten relativ mehr nicht geantwortet, bei denen die DHB nicht die erwartete Wirkung zeigt, bleibt spekulativ. Von der Hand zu weisen ist dies nicht. 
Eine Gleichsetzung von Positivauslese und Vorabselektion kann ich bei Wolfhard jedoch nicht erkennen, wie Du, Christian, dies unterstellst. Immerhin kommst Du dann zu diesem harschen Fazit:



> Damit spricht er aus Dummheit oder Böswilligkeit soliden Wissenschaftlern ihre Kompetenz ab.


Auf welcher Seite sich Wolfhard in der emotional geführten Debatte positioniert hat, ist unschwer zu erkennen. Leider verläßt auch er wie viele eifrigen DHB-Gegner den Boden der Sachlichkeit und meint der Studie die Wissenschaftlichkeit abzusprechen zu müssen. So schreibt er u.a. durchaus mit suggestivem Effekt



> 3. keiner der 118 Befragten hat einen Tumorprogress angegeben.
> 4. Es wird vermutet, dass Patienten, bei denen die DHB nicht die erwünschte Wirkung zeitigte, keine Rückmeldung gegeben haben.


Wenn Punkt 3. So stimmen würde, müßte man sich fragen, warum dann 28% der Patienten eine weiterführende Therapie gewählt haben. Die Autoren der Studie stellen den Sachverhalt etwas anders dar:



> Es ist jedoch unklar, wie der PSA-Verlauf unter 5aRH beim PCa zu bewerten ist; jedenfalls hat keiner der Patienten einen klinisch symptomatischen oder bildmorphologischen Tumorprogress angegeben.


Auch die folgende Passage von Wolfhard muß befremden:



> Nicht untersucht ist m.E. eine aus meiner Sicht besonders wichtige Therapieüberlegung, nämlich ob bei den 50 Patienten, die nach 12 bzw. 24 Monaten einen PSA-Wert von 2,43 ng/ml bzw. 4,4 ng/ml hatten, aber noch mehr bei den 118 selektierten Patienten, eine nichtinvasive Therapieoption wie Active Surveillance oder Watchful-Waiting auch zielführend gewesen wäre.


Eine durchaus berechtigte Fragestellung wird hier generell gegen die DHB gewendet. Ein bzw. 2 Jahre nach DHB-Ende ein PSA von 2,43 bzw. 4,4 ng/ml halte ich nicht gerade für eine gelungene retrospektive Beweisführung, und wenn dann den 118 selektierten Patienten quasi in toto potentielle AS-Kandidatschaft unterstellt wird, wird die seriöse Absicht vollends unglaubwürdig.



> Zugegeben, es gibt Daten, die die DHB als mögliche Therapie für einen eng begrenzten Zeitraum bestätigen.


schreibt Wolfhard.
Ich hatte es in einer Stellungnahme zur Studie schon einmal gesagt:
Bedenkt man, dass bei den 28% mit Folgetherapie sowohl DHB-Abbrecher subsummiert sind ebenso wie solche, die einen weiteren Zyklus ADT gewählt haben, so sind 72% mit bislang wirksamer DHB, bei vielen schon 8 Jahre und mehr seit Therapiebeginn, ein bislang gutes Ergebnis. Die These, die DHB sei lediglich eine _mögliche Therapie für einen eng begrenzten Zeitraum_, ist mittlerweile durch die Realität tendentiell widerlegt.

Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

Ich hatte gehofft, dass die beiden Hauptfiguren ihre Diskussion alleine führen können, ohne dass Randfiguren wie Bauern, Springer oder Läufer das Geschehen in eine bestimmte Richtung drängen. Schade, aber nun ist es ja eh zu spät, so kann ich auch was dazuschreiben.

Wovon reden wir überhaupt? Wir hatten in den letzten 10 Jahren insgesamt etwa 400 Tausend PCa-Neubetroffene. Von diesen befinden sich angeblich Eintausend in der Kartei von Christian Ligensa, davon sind, unter Verwendung der gesamten BPS-SHG-Logistik nur etwas über Hundert zur Auswertung gekommen. Das ist nach meiner Einschätzung lächerlich wenig. 

Meine persönliche Meinung: Wäre die "Leibowitz-Triple-Therapy" tatsächlich der vollmundig prophezeihte "Platinstandard", welcher den schulmedizinischen Therapien so sehr überlegen ist, dann hätte allein der Erfolg ganz andere Behandlungs- und Auswertungszahlen erbringen müssen.

----------


## hartmuth

> Meine persönliche Meinung: Wäre die "Leibowitz-Triple-Therapy" tatsächlich der vollmundig prophezeihte "Platinstandard", welcher den schulmedizinischen Therapien so sehr überlegen ist, dann hätte allein der Erfolg ganz andere Behandlungs- und Auswertungszahlen erbringen müssen.


Dieter, obiges scheint Dein persönlicher Platinstandard zu sein in der Debatte um die DHB. Ich will dem nichteinmal widersprechen.
Sag doch einfach mal was zu den Fakten, die die Studie liefert. Schwadronaden oder Textexegese helfen nicht weiter.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## cligensa

Hallo engagierte Forumsteilnehmer,
vor jeder meiner persönlichen "negativen Wertschätzung"  von Wolfhard Frost in meinem vorherigen Beitrag, habe ich einen Grund angegeben. Emotionalität, sprich Wütendsein, gehört halt auch zum Leben, aber zugegebener Maßen nicht ins Forum, weil die dann nicht im Zusammenhang gesehen wird sondern für einige als Teufelshörner aus dem Nebel herausragen. 
An den Webmaster:
Lieber Holger, falls möglich, bitte entferne den ersten Beitrag mit der Bemerkung, dass ich mich eines "Sanfteren" besonnen habe, und die inkriminierten Ausdrücke mit dem Ausdruck des Bedauerns herausnehme. 
Falls das überhaupt sinnvoll machbar ist, ohne die Rechte anderer zu beschneiden.

Hier mein entschärfter Beitrag, der ab jetzt gilt:


Die Fleißarbeit der Zusammenfassungen von Wolfhard Frost ist erstaunlich aber sein eigener Text zur *Studie der Nachverfolgung bei Patienten mit Dreifacher Hormonblockade* enthält so viele Falschdarstellungen, dass eine Richtigstellung unbedingt erforderlich erscheint.

Zunächst	ein	paar	Worte, die	Dr .	Leibowitz	selbst	 zu	der	Posterveröffentlichung geschrieben hat (sinngemäßer Auszug aus seinem Brief): _Wenn mir jemand begegnet, der einen Patienten mit einer anderen dreifachen Hormonblockade behandelt als in meinem Protokoll vorgesehen, dann spreche ich von einer solchen Behandlung als einer Hormonblockade mit drei Komponenten, aber nicht von Triple Hormone Blocke für die Triple Androgen Blockade gefolgt von der Finasteride Maintenance Therapy, dem Leibowitzprotokoll, (in den USA von den Behörden geschützte Begriffe), weil diese Patienten von meiner Formel abweichenden Medikamenten, Dosierungen und Wirkzeiten ausgesetzt waren. Dann ist die Vergleichbarkeit nicht gegeben und man kann nicht von wissenschaftlicher Untersuchung der Vergleichbarkeit sprechen. Neuere Ergebnisse aus dem Jahr 2005 sind in dieser Studie noch nicht berücksichtigt (Einschub: das ist mein Fehler, weil ich die Ergebnisse nicht an Dr. Kamradt geschickt hatte, Christian),  die neuesten Ergebnisse werden bei der ASCO Konferenz im Jahr 2010 veröffentlich._ 

Diese wissenschaftlich saubere Unterscheidung hat Dr. Kamradt et al. durch das Herausfiltern von ca 119 vergleichbaren Patientendaten sichergestellt. Somit konnten die Ergebnisse von Dr. Leibowitz auch hier mit deutschen Patienten bestätigt werden. Schließlich waren das alles hervorragende Ergebnisse, deren Langzeitwirkung hier weiter untersucht werden, in den USA jedoch bereits gegeben sind. Abweichungen sind auch dort dokumentiert.

Wolfhard Frost hat in seinem Kommentar das Herausfiltern als Positivauslese bezeichnet, die nach seiner Meinung aufgrund der emotional belasteten Diskussion um diese Therapie vermutet werden kann. Er hat also ohne Kenntnis der notwendigen Zusammnhänge eine wissenschaftlich fehlerhafte Arbeitsweise den Ärzten unterstellt und zugleich auch noch eine Begründung dafür vermutet. Was soll man dazu sagen?

Es handelt sich also hier um die wissenschaftlich saubere Arbeit eines kompetenten Mediziners, die beim DGU-Kongress als Postersession zur Veröffentlichung akzeptiert worden ist. Offensichtlich möchte Wolfhard Frost das positive Ergebnis ins Gegenteil verkehren. Das ist ganz schön anspruchsvoll für einen Nichtmediziner und Nichtwissenschaftler.

Weiterhin hat er die versehentlich als schriftlicher Abstrakt in der Publikation dieser DGU-Veranstaltung eingestellte veraltete Bewertung, nämlich dass die Autoren sich nicht in der Lage sahen die Leibowitzschen Daten zu reproduzieren, als Faktum hingestellt. Ein Anruf bei den kompetenten Ärzten hätte genügt, um zu erfahren, dass dieser Abstrakt umgeschrieben und erneut herausgegeben wird. 

Wolfhard Frost hat offensichtlich auch die Ärzte, die Patienten bei der DHB begleiten als möglicherweise zu wenig kritisch arbeitende Urologen bezeichnet. Wie kann er als Nichtmediziner solche Vorwürfe vorbringen? Warum macht er das? 

Dass er zusätzliche Fragestellungen in ein bis dahin abgeschlossenes Studienergebnis einbringen möchte, nämlich ob aktive Überwachung nicht auch eine Lösung gewesen wäre, ist eine  unwissenschaftliche Kritik. Schließlich kann man diese Frage bei vielen Studien zu Primärtherapien	einbringen,	insbesondere bei	stark	invasiven Primärtherapien. Wenn es aber nicht zum Projekt gehört ist diese Frage nicht Gegenstand wissenschaftlicher Untersuchung. Was soll diese Argumentation von Wolfhard bezwecken?

Weiterhin bezeichnet er einige wenige (wohl auch mich) an der DHB Interessierten als unkritische fast militant wirkende Werber. Niemand hat auch nur den geringsten Vorteil davon, ob Patienten die DHB durchführen oder nicht, nur die Patienten selbst. Offensichtlich ist es sein Ziel, mit seinen Verwirrtheiten andere Patienten davon abzuhalten, sich offen über verschiedene erfolgreiche alternative Konzepte zu informieren. Wiederum die Frage:  warum argumentiert er als Patientenvertreter derartig destruktiv den Mitbetroffenen gegenüber?

Man muß leider feststellen, Wolfhard Frost unterstützt nicht mehr Patienten, die z.B. die Hilfe einer weitgehend schulmedizinischen, jedoch gering invasiven Primärtherapie, wie es die DHB darstellt, suchen und manchmal auch wegen anderer Krankheiten (Komorbidität) benötigen. 

Fakt ist:
*Es ist das erste Mal, dass die Dreifache Hormonblockade, das Leibowitz- Protokoll, außerhalb der USA einer kritisch wissenschaftlichen Bewertung unterzogen wurde. Die Patientenergebnisse in diesem Projekt bestätigen im Wesentlichen die von Dr. Leibowitz aus dem Jahre 2001. Das Projekt der Universität des Saarlandes soll mit Folgefragen an die beteiligten Patienten weitergeführt werden.*

Leider gibt es keine prospektive Untersuchung einer randomisierten Vergleichsgruppe. Bei näherer Betrachtung kann man zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass es die wohl auch nicht geben wird, weil sich kaum Patienten bereit finden werden, auf eine evidenzbasierte erfolgreiche Therapie zu verzichten und als Studienmitglieder Gefahr laufen, in die Placebogruppe zu geraten. Das wäre auch unethisch. Evidenzbasierte Ergebnisse reichen aber üblicherweise nicht aus, dass die Therapie es bis in die S3-Leitlinien schafft. 
Mehr Patientenergebnisse sind aus der Universität des Saarlandes und auch aus den USA zu erwarten. Es ist spannend.
Viele Grüße
Christian Ligensa

----------


## Anonymous1

*Soeben stelle ich fest, dass hier ein Beitrag von mir gelöscht wurde. Wenn in diesem Forum hier immer wieder Beiträge gelöscht werden einfach so nach Lust und Laune - es ist nicht das erste Mal - dann empfinde ich diesen Vorgang als einen schweren Eingriff in die Meinungsfreiheit jedes Einzelnen und ist mit der freiheitlich demokratischen Staats- und Rechtsform, in der wir ja nun einmal leben in Deutschland, nicht vereinbar. Diese Gutherrnart wurde schon des öfteren angeprangert, nicht nur von mir, das hat überhaupt nichts zu tun mit dem "Hausrecht des Betreibers"! Darüber werden wir wohl bei der nächsten Bundesversammlung der Selbsthilfegruppen Prostatakrebs Deutschlands ein ernstes Wort reden müssen.*

----------


## Pinguin

*Ergänzung*

Hallo Ralf, hallo Holger, auch ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass Beiträge von Forumsbenutzern aus Gründen des fehlenden Zusammenhangs - das war immer das Argument - gleich mit gelöscht werden. Es bestand überhaupt keine Veranlassung zur Löschung, denn Christian hatte sich mit seinem Ersatzbeitrag für seine nicht gut gewählte erste Variante entschuldigt. Das hätte doch genügt. Ich habe wahrlich schon hier und da mehr Grund gehabt und hatte um Löschung von Beiträgen gebeten, die, obwohl geschickt mit neuen Überschriften getarnt, klar die provozierende, ja beleidigende Aussage enthielten. Es wurde mir verweigert, weil man keinen direkten Angriffspunkt meinte festgestellt zu haben. In diesem Falle sind die Fakten doch klar. Ich bitte um Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand. Schließlich ist auch ein so hervorragender sachlicher Beitrag von Hartmut unter den Tisch gefallen. Wenn das nicht in meinem Sinne geklärt wird - meine beiden kritischen Beiträge waren sachlich und enthielten auch versöhnliche Elemente - werde ich mir nun wirklich ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich unter diesen Umständen noch weiter als aktiver Forumsbenutzer für das Forum meine Freizeit zur Verfügung stellen sollte.

P.S.: Es ist übrigens zu kurz gedacht, denn der Ersatzbeitrag von Christian ergibt inzwischen auch keinen Sinn mehr, weil ja der Zusammenhang zu Beiträgen fehlt, der ihn überhaupt veranlasst hat, einen weiteren Beitrag einzustellen. Ich würde meinen, dass diese meine Zusatzbemerkung als Begründung für eine Wiederherstellung aller in diesem Thread gelöschten Beiträge ausreicht.

----------


## RalfDm

Die gelöschten Beiträge bezogen sich auf ChristianLs ursprünglichen Beitrag, den er zurückgezogen und durch einen neuen Beitrag ersetzt hat, oder auf Beiträge zu ChristianLs ursprünglichem Beitrag. Damit verloren diese Beiträge allesamt ihre Bezüge und wurden aus diesem Grunde gelöscht, weil sie nicht mehr verständlich waren.




> *Wenn in diesem Forum hier immer wieder Beiträge gelöscht werden einfach so nach Lust und Laune - es ist nicht das erste Mal - dann empfinde ich diesen Vorgang als einen schweren Eingriff in die Meinungsfreiheit jedes Einzelnen und ist mit der freiheitlich demokratischen Staats- und Rechtsform, in der wir ja nun einmal leben in Deutschland, nicht vereinbar.*


Ach Gottchen. 

Das Thema "Meinungsfreiheit" wurde in diesem Forum schon mehrfach diskutiert. Trotzdem spukt in manchen Köpfen immer noch die Vorstellung herum, sie hätten das Recht, immer und überall und über Medien, über die sie beliebig verfügen können, ihre Meinung zu verbreiten. Dem ist nicht so.

Wikipedia: 
Die Meinungsfreiheit ist ein Menschenrecht und *wird in einer Verfassung als ein gegen die Staatsgewalt gerichtetes Grundrecht* garantiert, um zu verhindern, dass die öffentliche Meinungsbildung und die damit verbundene *Auseinandersetzung mit Regierung und Gesetzgebung* beeinträchtigt oder gar verboten wird. _(Hervorhebungen von mir)_

Artikel 5 des Grundgesetzes:
(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten () Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.

Das Grundgesetz regelt u. a. das *Verhältnis des Staates zu seinen Bürgern, nicht das der Bürger untereinander*. Unter "Zensur" ist hier also das Eingreifen eines staatlichen Organs gegenüber einem Bürger zu verstehen.

Ganz abgesehen davon fand das Löschen von ChristianLs Beitrag und von zehn Folgebeiträgen nicht aus Gründen einer den Betreibern immer wieder unterstellten "Zensur" statt, sondern rein aus den eingangs genannten Gründen.

Für die Forumsbetreiber:

Ralf-Rainer Damm

----------


## Pinguin

*Nicht überzeugend*

Hallo Ralf, eine Wiederholung meiner obigen Bedenken scheint sinnlos. Trotzdem sage ich nunmehr noch Folgendes erneut: Der Ersatzbeitrag von Christian ergibt keinen Sinn, weil die diesen Beitrag ausgelöst habenden Beiträge gelöscht wurden und sollte ebenfalls gelöscht werden. Wenn Du das nicht einzusehen vermagst, bin ich hier schon länger überflüssig. Ich appelliere ein letztes Mal auch an Deine Loyalität allen Forumsteilnehmern gegenüber. Bitte, fordere Christian auf, seinen Ersatzbeitrag so neu einzustellen, dass die irritierenden Passagen, die durch die Kritiken einflossen, verschwinden. Wenn das nicht realisiert werden kann, bin ich gern der boshafte alte Mann und werden das Feld endgültig räumen.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo harald,

es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass es zu Brüchen und Ungereimtheiten kommt, wenn ein Beitrag gelöscht wird, auf den sich, wie in diesem Fall, zehn nachfolgende mehr oder weniger direkt beziehen.
Holger und ich haben schlicht nicht die Zeit dafür, diese Brüche und Ungereimtheiten im Dialog mit diversen Forumsbenutzern auszubügeln, wir haben beide Wichtigeres zu tun. Wir fangen darum grundsätzlich damit gar nicht erst an - das gilt nicht nur für diesen thread.

Ralf

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Hallo harald,
> 
> es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass es zu Brüchen und Ungereimtheiten kommt, wenn ein Beitrag gelöscht wird, auf den sich, wie in diesem Fall, zehn nachfolgende mehr oder weniger direkt beziehen.
> Holger und ich haben schlicht nicht die Zeit dafür, diese Brüche und Ungereimtheiten im Dialog mit diversen Forumsbenutzern auszubügeln, wir haben beide Wichtigeres zu tun. Wir fangen darum grundsätzlich damit gar nicht erst an - das gilt nicht nur für diesen thread.
> Ralf



Hallo Ralf,

ich kann Deine Begründung gut nachvollziehen.

Allerdings sollte man dann mit dem Löschen von Beiträgen doch etwas zurückhaltender sein.

Im Prinzip hat der liebe Christian die Probleme verursacht, dann auf der einen Seite verlangt er, dass die "alte" Diskussion gelöscht wird und denn bezieht er sich mit seiner neuen Stellungnahme auf die alten gelöschten Beiträge.

Klaus

----------


## Pinguin

> Hallo engagierte Forumsteilnehmer,
> vor jeder meiner persönlichen "negativen Wertschätzung" von Wolfhard Frost in meinem vorherigen Beitrag, habe ich einen Grund angegeben. Emotionalität, sprich Wütendsein, gehört halt auch zum Leben, aber zugegebener Maßen nicht ins Forum, weil die dann nicht im Zusammenhang gesehen wird sondern für einige als Teufelshörner aus dem Nebel herausragen. 
> An den Webmaster:
> Lieber Holger, falls möglich, bitte entferne den ersten Beitrag mit der Bemerkung, dass ich mich eines "Sanfteren" besonnen habe, und die inkriminierten Ausdrücke mit dem Ausdruck des Bedauerns herausnehme. 
> Falls das überhaupt sinnvoll machbar ist, ohne die Rechte anderer zu beschneiden.
> 
> Hier mein entschärfter Beitrag, der ab jetzt gilt:


Was soll das, das ist doch Flickwerk? Lieber Christian, bitte Ralf und Holger noch einmal, Deinen Ersatzbeitrag komplett zu löschen und stelle einen dann wirklich brauchbaren neuen Beitrag an den Anfang eines neuen Threads. Nur so bekommen wir einen guten Abschluss dieses verunglückten Geschehens. Ralf wird dann sicher auch alle Beiträge ab Nr. 7 in diesem Thread ebenfalls wieder löschen können.

*"Wohl dem, der kein Image braucht*"
(Johannes Gross)

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hutschi,
die Sache ist schon verunglückt. Jetzt einen erneuten Beitrag von Christian einstellen und wieder andere löschen scheint mir doch etwas übertrieben.
Christian wollte eigentlich nur seinen alten Beitrag gelöscht haben. Aus meiner Sicht im Übereifer haben die Administratoren mit Christians Beitrag auch alle folgenden gelöscht, u.a. auch meinen. In diesem meinem Beitrag hatte ich Christians persönliche Angriffe kritisiert, aber auch seine Kritik an Wolfhards Darlegungen unterstützt und ergänzt.
Solches einfach zu löschen ohne Rücksprache mit den Betroffenen finde ich nicht korrekt. Wenn für Rücksprachen verständlicherweise die Zeit fehlt, sollte man die Beiträge einfach stehen lassen. Die Ungereimtheiten sind mit der Löschaktion ohnehin nicht aus der Welt geschaffen worden.
Aber lassen wir es dabei.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

*Auszug aus den Forumsregeln:*

*Die Forumsbetreiber behalten sich das Recht vor, Beiträge, die mit der Zielsetzung des Forums nicht zu vereinbaren sind, ohne weitere Begründung oder Diskussion zu löschen.*

Das ist die Regel zu eventuellen Löschungen. Von einem Freibrief für Löschaktionen durch Moderatoren ist in dieser Forumsregel nicht die Rede. Mein Beitrag befasste sich kritisch mit der DHB und der Patientenbefragung und war unabhängig von anderen Beiträgen zu verstehen. Er verstieß weder gegen gute Sitten noch gegen Netiquette. Mein Beitrag war voll und ganz auf die Zielsetzung des Forums ausgerichtet, nämlich Gedankenaustausch zum Prostatakrebs und seinen Behandlungen.

Hiermit fordere ich die Betreiber dieses Forums auf, die Löschung meines Beitrages rückgängig zu machen.

----------


## RalfDm

Es wurden drei Beiträge wiederhergestellt. Ob der thread damit klarer geworden ist und ob das Löschen eines bestimmten von ihnen die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung in Gefahr gebracht hätte, mögen die Forumsbenutzer beurteilen.

Ralf

----------


## Pinguin

*Zutiefst von dieser einseitigen Einstellung enttäuscht*

Christian hat den Bock geschossen, soll er doch dafür gerade stehen, so wie es auch von allen anderen verlangt werden würde. Es ist nicht nachzuvollziehen, warum hier für einen auch nur Forumsbenutzer eine bevorzugte Behandlung eingeräumt wird. Ein Forumsbenutzer hat also hiermit schon einmal sein Unverständnis zum Ausdruck gebracht und ist schlicht der Meinung, dass alle Beiträge incl. des 1. Beitrages von Christan wieder hergestellt werden sollten. Dann kann man allerdings ab dem Beitrag von Dieter, der als Erster die Löschung beanstandete, tatsächlich sinnvoll löschen.

----------


## LudwigS

Eine wenigstens 3-monatige, selbstverordnete Schreibpause der Streithammel in diesem Thread wäre mir das sympatischste.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Pinguin

*Streithammel*

Lieber Ludwig, bei allem Respekt und persönlicher Wertschätzung, Du liegst hier ausnahmsweise einmal falsch. Hier sind keine Streithammel aktiv, sondern Forumsbenutzer, die einen durch Löschung an falscher Stelle aus den Fugen geratenen Thread wieder in die ursprüngliche Forum zurückversetzt haben möchten. Was ist denn so kompliziert daran, den eigentlichen Ablauf wieder herzustellen. Ansonsten hätte ich nach dem bisherigen Ablauf dieser Posse wirklich keine Probleme mehr damit, mich aus diesem Forum auszuklinken. Es gibt ähnlich der Entscheidung von Knut Krüger wahrlich Besseres zu genießen, als unbewegliche Statements zur Kenntnis nehmen zu müssen oder besser zu dürfen.

----------


## Anonymous2

Lieber Harald,

ein von mit sehr geschätzter Herr Uwe Peters hat einmal an die Herren Ligensa und Damm u.a. geschrieben:

"Das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung scheint in unserem Verein (gemeint ist der BPS) eingeschränkt zu sein"

Überlege bitte, ob dieser Hinweis völlig falsch war. Es bingt Dir überhaupt nichts wenn Du weiterhin für das Forum arbeitest und Dich dabei ärgern mußt. Ein Schweigen im Interesse der Selbsthilfe ist schlecht, aber nicht immer sinnlos. Strukturen können sich schnell ändern.

----------


## Anonymous1

Lieber Ludwig, nenne es von mir aus Streithammelei, ich kann das ab. Es geht aber hier um sehr viel mehr als nur um ein bisschen Demokratieempfinden, Freiheitssinn und Gerechtigkeitsanspruch, welches dann vom Moderator mit "Ach Gottchen" kommentiert wird. Ich brauche Dich wohl nicht daran zu erinnern, dass genau diese Werte mutige DDR-Bürger mit Kerzen in der Hand auf die Straße getrieben haben. Ein bisschen groß angelegt dieser Vergleich, aber es sind die gleichen Werte, um die es geht und ging.

Es geht hier auch um Moral und um Glaubwürdigkeit sowie um Doppelmoral und um Unglaubwürdigkeit. 

Es ist nicht lange her, da wurde von der Forumsadministration verkündet: Beiträge werden eingefroren und können nicht mehr gelöscht werden. Jeder, der etwas schreibt, soll sich, bevor er etwas veröffentlicht, überlegen, was er schreibt. Nach Veröffentlichung kann er noch für kurze Zeit korrigieren (ich glaube es ist eine halbe Stunde), aber dann ist Schluss.

Wenn Beiträge eingefroren werden, dann muss diese Regel aber auch für administrative Löschungen gelten und es leidet sehr die Glaubwürdigkeit und das Vertrauen gegenüber dem Forenbetreiber, wenn hier eine "Freundschaftslöschung" auf Wunsch von Christian Ligensa gemacht und geduldet wird. Selbstverständlich sollen für die Administration die internetüblichen administrativen Löschungsmöglichkeiten, beipielsweise bei groben Beleidigungen, Gewaltverherrlichung, Pornografie, Diskriminierung, gewährleistet sein. 

Das ist meine Meinung, die ich unzensiert kundtun möchte, und jeder hat das Recht, mir zu widersprechen und mich zu einer besseren Einstellung zu bekehren.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin zusammen,




> Es ist nicht lange her, da wurde von der Forumsadministration verkündet: Beiträge werden eingefroren und können nicht mehr gelöscht werden. Jeder, der etwas schreibt, soll sich, bevor er etwas veröffentlicht, überlegen, was er schreibt. Nach Veröffentlichung kann er noch für kurze Zeit korrigieren (ich glaube es ist eine halbe Stunde), aber dann ist Schluss.
> 
> Wenn Beiträge eingefroren werden, dann muss diese Regel aber auch für administrative Löschungen gelten und es leidet sehr die Glaubwürdigkeit und das Vertrauen gegenüber dem Forenbetreiber, wenn hier eine "Freundschaftslöschung" auf Wunsch von Christian Ligensa gemacht und geduldet wird. Selbstverständlich sollen für die Administration die internetüblichen administrativen Löschungsmöglichkeiten, beipielsweise bei groben Beleidigungen, Gewaltverherrlichung, Pornografie, Diskriminierung, gewährleistet sein. 
> 
> Das ist meine Meinung, die ich unzensiert kundtun möchte, und jeder hat das Recht, mir zu widersprechen und mich zu einer besseren Einstellung zu bekehren.


dem ist an sich nichts hinzuzufuegen weil alles aussagend, bin zwar nicht direkt involviert sondern nur als Forumsteilnehmer, aber wie oben angefuehrt, es bietet sich doch der Gedanke an das Thema "Freundschaftsloeschung" an und da sehe ich zweierlei Mass oder man koennte es mit dem "Gleiche" und "Gleichere" umschreiben.

Hoffen wir doch, dass es eine Ausnahme war und bleiben wird.

Gruss aus dem Norden

----------


## Pinguin

*Persönlicher Appell*

Hallo Christian, als Ehrenmann, für den ich Dich halte, solltest Du auch zu einem etwas mißglückten Beitrag stehen und nicht erst am folgenden Tag nach zu lesender Kritik um Löschung bitten , das dann zu unsinnigen weiteren Löschungen Anlaß gab. Um Deinem guten Ruf nicht zu schaden, wäre es angebracht, Ralf zu bitten, auch Deinen Anfangsbeitrag wieder aufleben zu lassen, so dass die darauf folgenden doch sachlichen Kritiken ebenfalls wieder hier Eingang finden könnten. Dann macht auch Dein Ersatzbeitrag wieder Sinn, der immerhin ein gewisses Zurückrudern erkennen lässt. Im Interesse des guten Images dieses Forums solltest Du Dich meinem Gedankengang anschließen, denn dann könnten sinnvoll alle nach Deinem 2. Beitrag wegen der vorher statt gefunden Löschungen hier eingegangenen Beiträge incl. dieses meines Beitrages verschwinden. Ich bin sicher, lieber Christian, dass Du das in die Wege leiten kannst, wenn Du das denn möchtest. Es würde sich in Anbetracht der doch ähnlich lautenden Meinungen gut machen und Du hättest Dein Gesicht gewahrt.

----------


## RalfDm

> Es geht aber hier um sehr viel mehr als nur um ein bisschen Demokratieempfinden, Freiheitssinn und Gerechtigkeitsanspruch, welches dann vom Moderator mit "Ach Gottchen" kommentiert wird. Ich brauche Dich wohl nicht daran zu erinnern, dass genau diese Werte mutige DDR-Bürger mit Kerzen in der Hand auf die Straße getrieben haben. *Ein bisschen groß angelegt dieser Vergleich*, aber es sind die gleichen Werte, um die es geht und ging.


In der Tat. Lies Dir das, was nach dem "Ach Gottchen" kommt, noch einmal durch, und wenn es sein muss, mehrfach. Auch die DDR-Bürger begehrten *gegen ihren Staat* auf. BPS und KISP sind keine staatlichen Organe.



> Es ist nicht lange her, da wurde von der Forumsadministration verkündet: Beiträge werden eingefroren und können nicht mehr gelöscht werden. Jeder, der etwas schreibt, soll sich, bevor er etwas veröffentlicht, überlegen, was er schreibt. Nach Veröffentlichung kann er noch für kurze Zeit korrigieren (ich glaube es ist eine halbe Stunde), aber dann ist Schluss.


Diese Regelung wurde eingeführt, als ein Forumsbenutzer, der sich hier jetzt auch echauffiert, daran ging, seine über 600 Beiträge zu löschen. Die Folge wäre ein Chaos im Forum gewesen. Dem musste ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden.



> Wenn Beiträge eingefroren werden, dann muss diese Regel aber auch für administrative Löschungen gelten und es leidet sehr die Glaubwürdigkeit und das Vertrauen gegenüber dem Forenbetreiber, wenn hier eine "Freundschaftslöschung" auf Wunsch von Christian Ligensa gemacht und geduldet wird.


*Auf Wunsch eines Verfassers* können ungeachtet der vorstehend diskutierten Regelung durch die Forumsadministration _einzelne_ seiner Beiträge gelöscht werden. Dies gibt es immer wieder und wird gelegentlich fälschlich als "Zensur durch die Forumsadministratoren" ausgelegt, weil die Kommunikation zwischen Verfasser und Administration häufig per PNs läuft. Im vorliegenden Fall wurde der Wunsch einmal öffentlich im Forum vorgebracht, und ihm wurde stattgegeben. Das ist kein "Freundschaftsdienst", sondern auch anderen Forumsbenutzern gegenüber geübte Praxis. Was jeweils mit Nachfolgebeiträgen in dem betreffenden thread geschieht, muss von Fall zu Fall geregelt werden. Auch dies ist gängige Praxis.

RalfDm

----------


## silver dollar

*



			
				Auf Wunsch eines Verfassers
			
		

*


> können ungeachtet der vorstehend diskutierten Regelung durch die Forumsadministration _einzelne_ seiner Beiträge gelöscht werden. Dies gibt es immer wieder und wird gelegentlich fälschlich als "Zensur durch die Forumsadministratoren" ausgelegt, weil die Kommunikation zwischen Verfasser und Administration häufig per PNs läuft. Im vorliegenden Fall wurde der Wunsch einmal öffentlich im Forum vorgebracht, und ihm wurde stattgegeben. Das ist kein "Freundschaftsdienst", sondern auch anderen Forumsbenutzern gegenüber geübte Praxis.


o.k. aber sieh das mal auch bitte etwas enger vom Ausgang her, mit dieser unreflektierten Methode kann / koennte Jedermann was ziemlich offensives reinstellen, abwarten was an Beitraegen reinkommt, und um Loeschung bitten bevor die Kiste zu heiss wird und dann ...



> Was jeweils mit Nachfolgebeiträgen in dem betreffenden thread geschieht, muss von Fall zu Fall geregelt werden.


dann sollte analog zum Loeschungswunsch des Forenmitglieds auch vor Loeschung anderer Beitraege das jeweilige betroffene Forumsmitglied gefragt werden, waere an sich *der Fairness halber der Weg*



> Auch dies ist gängige Praxis.


jede "Praxis" kann durch bessere Erfahrung ersetzt werden

Gruss

----------


## Holger

> ....und um Loeschung bitten bevor die Kiste zu heiss wird und dann ...


Das wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht Schule machen, da solche Aktivitäten erkennbar werden.

Was soll diese ganze Diskussion?

Zig Forumsbenutzer schreiben Ralf und mir über das Jahr

"Sorry mit dem Beitrag habe ich mein Thema verfehlt", "Falscher Kanal", "Kann das bitte gelöscht werden" etc.

Ralf und ich versuchen dann zeitnah zu intervenieren und in diesem Zuge die Integrität des Threads wiederherzustellen, bevor wir wieder an unser normales Tagewerk gehen.

So.... was ist hier passiert?
Wir haben einmal ein mehr nach üblichem Schema reagiert, als in der betreffenden Diskussion leider schon ein paar Antworten bestanden.
Der Initiator hat seinen Fehler erkannt und den Beitrag zurückgezogen (wie mehrfach geäußert - das passiert nicht selten). Wir löschen die Antworten auf den zurückgezogenen Beitrag, da die Referenz fehlt. 

Was dürfen wir hören?
Von den üblichen Anschuldigungen  der Diktatur, Basisdemokratie, Meinungsbeschneidung über Freundschaftsdienst bis hin zur Bitte alle Beiträge inkl. des bereinigten Beitrags korrekt zusammenzupuzzlen.
Ich bin manchmal sehr verwundert, in welchen Schemen manche Menschen denken und was wir uns hier unterstellen lassen dürfen.

Habe ich oben schon einmal erwähnt, dass wir ein Tagewerk haben und das Forum für Ralf und mich nicht in absoluter Top-Priorität läuft?
Ein Eingreifen der Administration mag für jemanden, der das Forum stündlich beobachtet gelegentlich wie Holzhammer wirken, aber wir machen uns dann eben nicht die Mühe und setzen den Thread wieder semantisch zusammen. 

Vermutlich wäre es auch egal, welche Prozesse wir uns ausdenken (Selbst löschen, Löschen lassen, Sinnzusammenhang erhalten, Referenzbeiträge löschen, gar nicht löschen) wir können uns sicher sein, dass es immer Teilnehmer geben wird, denen das aktuelle Verfahren nicht zusagen wird.

Fazit:
Wir werden hier weiterhin unseren Job machen,  unsere Erfahrungen sammeln und künftig einbringen.

Einen schönen Abend

Holger

----------


## Pinguin

*Schlußstrich ziehen unter einen total verkorksten Thread*

Lieber Holger, der hier für so viel Wirbel verantwortliche Thread begann mit einer lobenswerten Einstellung von eigenhändig zusammengetragenen Daten des letzten DGU-Kongresses durch Wolfhard. Etliche Forumsbenutzer zollten spontan Anerkennung für diese Leistung. Alles lief ungestört harmonisch ab, bis dieser unselige mit Worten wie Dummheit und böswillige Unterstellung gespickte Beitrag von Christian Ligensa hier auftauchte. Schon nach dieser http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9&postcount=48 von Selbstüberschätzung und Überheblichkeit strotzenden Demonstration hätten auch bei mir die Alarmglocken läuten müssen. Immerhin war es dann Guenter (Silver Dollar), der ihm empfahl, von seinem hohen Ross herunterzusteigen. Ein Forumsbenutzer, der sich um das Forum verdient gemacht hat - darüber hatte ich schon berichtet - zog sich den Schuh an und verharrt weiterhin in Abstinenz zum aktiven Forumsablauf. Reaktion von Christian, der sehr oft online war und das mitbekommen haben muss, total Null. Kein Gespür für ins Fettnäpfchen treten. Für den von mir jahrelang geschätzten Christian Ligensa ist in meinem Gedächtnis-Repertoire nach dem peinlichen Verhalten in diesem Thread kein Platz mehr. Ich werde mich jedoch trotzdem auch in Anbetracht der von den normalen Forumsabläufen abweichenden Entwicklung dieses Threads schon im Interesse der vielen unbeteiligten Forumsbenutzer nicht vom Forum abwenden oder etwa sogar, wie früher schon geschehen, das Handtuch werfen. Der sich echauffierende wird sich nicht mehr echauffieren. Er wird auch die geschickt eingespeisten, hinterhältigen, mit veränderten fett gedruckten Überschriften wie Rotznase und Schlaumeier deklarierten Beiträge, die die Administration auch nach Hinweisen per PN tolerierte, zukünftig stillschweigend ignorieren, weil der Verfasser sich damit selbst ein Armutszeugnis beschafft hat. Also warum noch über so viel Minderwertigkeitskomplexe aufregen. Auch mit dem ermüdenden Getue um die wegen fehlender Studien nicht als Evidenz basiert geltende DNA-Zytometrie werde ich mich abfinden, nachdem man mir auf meine Frage, ob denn die Bewertung nach der Gleason-Skala durch Studien abgesichert ist, die Antwort bislang schuldig blieb; und weil das wohl nicht der Fall ist, warum sie dann trotzdem Berücksichtigung in den S3-Leitlinien zum Prostatakarzinom gefunden hat.

Lieber Holger, ich weiß, ich bin vom Thema abgekommen. Aber nur so gelingt es manchmal mit sich selbst wieder ins Reine zu kommen, wenn der Frust überhand nimmt. Nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich dem BPS dafür danken, dass er mit diesem Forum eine Plattform geschaffen hat, die zum Thema Prostatakrebs das Nonplusultra im deutschen Sprachraum bietet. Auch den leider zu oft zusätzlich durch Abwägen für ein Löschen oder Nichtlöschen von Beiträgen in Anspruch genommenen Strategen Ralf und Holger sei hiermit gedankt.

*"Wer ohne die Welt auszukommen glaubt, irrt sich. Wer aber glaubt, dass die Welt nicht ohne ihn auskommen könne, irrt sich noch mehr"
*(Francois de La Rochefoucauld, französischer Schriftsteller)

----------


## HorstK

Virtueller Amok***-Schreiber(Läufer) - sehnt sich offenbar nach reichlich Aufmerksamkeit.

***Amok: -> möglichst viele Menschen in kurzer Zeit treffen. 

(Thread#30)


(Danke den aufmerksamen Lesern, die mich über diesen Beitrag informiert haben). 

Gruß
Horst

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ach Gottchen. 
> 
> Das Thema "Meinungsfreiheit" wurde in diesem Forum schon mehrfach diskutiert. Trotzdem spukt in manchen Köpfen immer noch die Vorstellung herum, sie hätten das Recht, immer und überall und über Medien, über die sie beliebig verfügen können, ihre Meinung zu verbreiten. Dem ist nicht so.
> 
> Wikipedia: 
> Die Meinungsfreiheit ist ein Menschenrecht und wird in einer Verfassung als ein gegen die Staatsgewalt gerichtetes Grundrecht garantiert, um zu verhindern, dass die öffentliche Meinungsbildung und die damit verbundene Auseinandersetzung mit Regierung und Gesetzgebung beeinträchtigt oder gar verboten wird. (Hervorhebungen von mir)
> 
> Artikel 5 des Grundgesetzes:
> (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten () Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
> ...


Bei dieser Einstellung zu den bürgerlich demokratischen Umgangsregeln außerhalb des staatlichen Eingreifens wundert es mich nicht, dass die Forumsmoderation meint, mit Beiträgen im Forum vorwiegend nach eigenem Ermessen umgehen zu können.

Moderatoren von Foren, vor allem solche von Erwachsenen-Foren, sollten wenigstens mit der Tatsache vertraut sein, dass man unter Zensur nicht nur Eingriffe durch staatliche, sondern auch durch nichtstaatliche Stellen versteht. Gerade das Internet ist häufig von nichtstaatlicher Zensur betroffen, oft auch, weil sich die Kontrollfunktionen häufig in unkontrollierten Händen befindet.

Wie von den Administratoren und Moderatoren selbst erwähnt, gab es schon mehrfach Diskussionen um administrative Löschungen. Das lässt den Rückschluss zu, dass mehrfach Beiträge gelöscht wurden und die Verfasser nicht damit einverstanden waren. Das sollte zu denken geben. Vielleicht fehlt ein vernünftiges Regelwerk für die Administration. Jedenfalls waren nach meiner Erinnerung wohl auch bei den gelöschten Beiträgen dieses Threads Stimmen, die zu einer behutsameren Verfahrensweise bei Beitragslöschungen rieten. Fair wäre es, wenn man den Schreibern eine Kopie des gelöschten Beitrages zustellt.

----------


## cligensa

> Virtueller Amok***-Schreiber(Läufer) - sehnt sich offenbar nach reichlich Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> ***Amok: -> möglichst viele Menschen in kurzer Zeit treffen.


Klasse, Horst, Du hast den Nagel genau auf dem ...........Daumen getroffen. Autsch.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Pinguin

*Virtuelles Szenario*




> Virtueller Amok*-Schreiber(Läufer) - sehnt sich offenbar nach reichlich Aufmerksamkeit. *Amok: -> möglichst viele Menschen in kurzer Zeit treffen.


Einem falsch gepolten und fehl gelenktem Hirn entfleucht. Dürftige und mißlungene Provokation. Die den Verfasser inspiriert habenden Leser sollten applaudieren.

Zu virtuellem Amok hier: http://blog.commeta.cc/virtueller-amoklauf-34 und hier:

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Amokl%C3%A4ufer
Zu Amok hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amok

Ganz schön starker Tobak.

*"Tritt eine Idee in ein hohlen Kopf, so füllt sie ihn völlig aus - weil keine andere da ist, die ihr den Rang streitig machen könnte."* 
(Charles-Louis de Montesquieu)

----------


## Pinguin

> Klasse, Horst, Du hast den Nagel genau auf dem ...........Daumen getroffen. Autsch. Grüße Christian


Auch Du, einmal bewunderter Altmeister Ligensa, schaffst es nicht, mich auf die Palme zu bringen. Nach Deinem eher peinlichen Auftritt weiter oben, zollst Du nun sogar einem Beitrag Beachtung, der so besser nicht hätte verfasst werden sollen. Du solltest Dich mit Deinem enormen Wissen wieder lohnenden Zielen widmen, als bei diesen Wegwerfscharmützeln noch Begeisterung zu demonstrieren.

*"Wenn ein Mann berühmt geworden ist, trifft er in seinem Leben merkwürdig viele Schulfreunde wieder"
*(Lyndon B. Johnson)

----------

